# IP-Adresse eines Internet-Freigabe-Servers herausfinden?



## matthoz (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Wir verzweifeln hier langsam. Wir sitzen hier auf der Nachtschicht bei den Johannitern, haben zwar einen Rechner mit Internetanschluss, allerdings handelt es sich dabei um eine Uhralte Kiste, die nichts taugt. Drum würden wir gerne einen WLan-Router an das Netzwerkkabel hängen, mit welchem die Kiste online geht. Da wir jedoch die IP-Adresse des Servers kennen, der diesem Rechner den Internetzugang freigibt, können wir natürlich nicht mit unseren eigenen Notebooks Online, solange wir die IP nicht kennen.

Kann uns bitte jemand weiterhelfen und uns erklären, wie man bei Linux herausfindet, welche IP der Server hat, welcher das Internet freigibt?

Wir haben übrigens alle keinen blassen Schimmer von Linux. Soweit wir wissen ist hier Suse Linux mit irgend einer KDE drauf.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Grüße,
matthoz


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. Januar 2007)

du öffnest eine Konsole, bei dem Rechner der Internet hat und gibst

> route

ein.

Das zeigt alle gateways an. Und da müsste dann irgendeine IP dann mal kommen bei eth0 (o.ä.)


----------



## Sinac (11. Januar 2007)

Das ganze steht sonst auch in der Datei /etc/network/interfaces .


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (11. Januar 2007)

ifconfig hilft auch weiter...

ifconfig eth0 müsste euer Befehl sein...
Ansosnten ifconfig eth1

MFG


----------



## Sinac (11. Januar 2007)

@GiFt-ZwErG

AFAIK gibt ifconfig im Gegensatz zu ipconfig unter Windows das std. Gateway nicht mit aus, zumindest ist das bei mir unter Debian Sarge nicht der Fall.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. Januar 2007)

ja ....weil dafür der Befehl route da ist .-.


----------



## matthoz (12. Januar 2007)

Ok, vielen dank! Ich werde am Montag gucken ob es klappt! Danke nochmals!


----------

